# Had membrane sweep at 38 weeks, only 1 cm dilated, any success storys?



## mummyzilla

My bp is high again today and after a lot of problems later in pregnancy with bp and having previously had pre ecmlampsia I am desperate to avoid another c section. My consultant agreed to give me a sweep to try and move things along as much as possible naturally as I cannot be indueced due to previous c section.

I had y first sweep today, I really dont want to scare anyone, as I am a total wimp anyway with things like this but it killed like hell, and midwife said I am 1 cm dilated so things are on their way and to go back next week for another sweep. 1 cm was pretty disheartening to hear as I have had lots of pressure,backache and period pains all week and was kind of hoping things were on their way anyway!!!!

Has anyone had any success with a sweep when only measuring 1cm dilated?
she also emntioned something about cervix measuring 3 normally and needs to get to 0 for labour, Im at 2, and babys head is still 2/5 engaged. This is my second baby.

Any success storys welcome!!!


----------



## zoella

I had a sweep with my last baby and when I had the sweep I wasn't dilated at all. I had it at 4pm on the wednesday and had a few hours of mild, but very regular contractions that night. They completely stopped, and then started again at 5pm the next day. I had a bloody show about 5:45pm, I got to hospital at 6pm and was only 2cm, so they wanted to send me home. I refused, was in too much pain and my LO was born at 7:10pm!

Good luck xx


----------



## mummyzilla

zoella said:


> I had a sweep with my last baby and when I had the sweep I wasn't dilated at all. I had it at 4pm on the wednesday and had a few hours of mild, but very regular contractions that night. They completely stopped, and then started again at 5pm the next day. I had a bloody show about 5:45pm, I got to hospital at 6pm and was only 2cm, so they wanted to send me home. I refused, was in too much pain and my LO was born at 7:10pm!
> 
> Good luck xx

Oh wow thats a fantastic success story:) thankyou gives me hope although I know for some people sweeps do nothing, I have had mild cramps and braxton hicks all week so was hoping things would be further along.
Thanks a lot for sharing, no sensation as yet other than usual pressure and a bit of mucus with fresh blood in, is that quite normal?


----------



## mummyzilla

zoella how amny weeks where you if you dont mind me asking? x


----------



## zoella

Yes, the mucus with blood in it is normal! If there is blood in it, I would say it's not long now!!! I know some people can have a bit of bloody mucus days and days before anything happens, but for me, (its my 5th pregnancy) I have started labour proper with all of mine by losing a bloody mucus plug.

It really surprised me that some women lose mucus for weeks before labour, because I think mine just ALL comes out a few hours before I start!


Just read question, I was 40+1 weeks when I had the sweep.


----------



## mummyzilla

I dont know if my body will be as prepared tbh being so early, I didnt progress far with induction of my first at 37 weeks but fingers crossed!!!!!
also is the fresh blood part of plug do you think or fresh blood from the irritation?
sorry for so many questions xxx


----------



## zoella

It's ok, don't mind! :) I'm not sure, but I think the blood is part of the mucus plug. I think a bloody show is common after a sweep. I hope you start soon! Bet you are sooooo excited! I can't wait and I've still got 12 weeks left! lol.

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hey hun, i have had both. with my 2nd i got a sweep the day before my due date. cant remember how dilated i was. i went into labor at 3am the next morning. with my 3rd i got one at 39, 40, and 41 weeks. was finally induced at 41+4 and had my son. he was stubborn though and still is, lol! so hoping this works for you!

i have heard that if things are starting it will move things right along and if they are not starting it will do nothing, but dont have a clue if thats true or not.

as for bloody show... i dont remember losing it with my 1st, must have already been in labor. lost it at 3am with my 2nd, woke up to pee morning after sweep and was having contractions and bloody show came out then. dont remember losing it with my 3rd, must have been after i was induced. lost it slowly over 2 weeks time with my 4th. then my water broke and had him that night. 

i guess my labors have been all over the place, each one different. hope that was some kind of help anyways though! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

i think its that way too. i didnt bleed at all after my sweeps but i could see it irritating the cervix and making some women bleed.

i think i had bloody show as part of my plug coming out. since i had blood the morning i went to pee and was in labor with my 2nd. had no blood whatsoever with my 3rd, but the 3 sweeps i had didnt work that time. with my 4th i had mucus plug and blood mixed over 2 weeks until my water broke.

man those sweeps are painful too!!!!! i dont even consider myself a wimp, but oh my they are brutal:nope:


----------



## mummyzilla

geez yeh it hurt but I went and got bp checked today and another midwife read my notes as I couldnt understand the other mw writing and she said that it read that sweep was unsuccesful and she hadnt been able to do a sweep!!! Confused.com so perhaps she was only able to feel how dilated I am.

Howevever, I ahd light spotting through night which stopped and is now replaced with snotty sticky discharge which I presume is plug coming out!!!!Very excited and hoping this is start of things.

No symptoms other than this apart from tighening of bump, no more cramps or backache so guess could still be a loooong waiting game!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol mummyzilla!

it sounds to me like things are moving forward. with the spotting and the mucus. maybe the MW made a mistake on her notes???:shrug:

if it were me i would stay prepared, i think it was your plug starting to come out. 

have you tried to rub some pressure points? i did that with one of mine and went into labor the next day. i think there is one between your thumb and forefinger. and there is one somewhere on your foot or something. you should be able to google it if your interested. i just did the one between my thumb and forefinger. it is supposed to release oxytocin in your body which is what starts labor. i think you can rub your nipples too, but i never did. sounded kinda painful:haha:


----------



## mummyzilla

I did hear about pressure points but I am rubbish at stuff like that so will probably waste hours rubbing wrong bit!!!LOL
I am on the birthing ball like theres no tomorrow, seriously dont fancy another sweep next week, wanna have my lil man by then LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i heard the ball works well too!!! i dont blame you for not wanting another sweep


----------



## louisechippy

hey i had my sweep at 38+4 and i had her at 39+1 so did work just took a few days x x
as for the spotting i was told that spotting can happen in some women and is quite normal for a cpl of days x x


----------



## mummyzilla

aww congrats louise!!!!Thats fantastic news so happy for you:) Hope you and lil one are well and thanks for that advice!Got another sweep next friday so fingers crossed!


----------



## RThomasUCF

All of these posts make me want to have a sweep done!! I'm so ready!


----------

